# Hilfe -



## Quéx (23. Januar 2009)

Also ich habe die Grafikkarte ATI Radeon HD 2400 suche schon seit geraumer zeit nach einem AKTUELLEM treiber bitte hleft mir sonst gehe ich noch an meiner FPS kaputt 

Mit besten grüßen

Quexx


----------



## teroa (23. Januar 2009)

Quéx schrieb:


> Also ich habe die Grafikkarte ATI Radeon HD 2400 suche schon seit geraumer zeit nach einem AKTUELLEM treiber bitte hleft mir sonst gehe ich noch an meiner FPS kaputt
> 
> Mit besten grüßen
> 
> Quexx



apg oder pci-e


----------



## Quéx (23. Januar 2009)

wie?!


----------



## teroa (23. Januar 2009)

Quéx schrieb:


> wie?!



ja ist es eine agp grafikkarte oder eine pci-e grafikkarte


----------



## Voldemôrd (23. Januar 2009)

hmh hab nur einen von 2007 gefunden
http://www.hardware-infobase.de/modules.ph...view&lid=83


----------



## Quéx (23. Januar 2009)

ich bin ein b00n in technik...wo seh ich das denn?!


----------



## teroa (23. Januar 2009)

Quéx schrieb:


> ich bin ein b00n in technik...wo seh ich das denn?!



oje dann wäre es wohl zuviel jetzt zu sagen lad mal nen dxdiag hoch..
aber ich versuchs mal 

gehe im windowsfenster unten rechts auf start dort auf ausführen und gib dort dxdiag ein, dann öffnet sich nen fenster und dort drückst du auf alle information speichern 
und dann hängste das hier mal ran


----------



## Quéx (23. Januar 2009)

was denn dran hängen?


----------



## Quéx (23. Januar 2009)

habe vista


----------



## teroa (23. Januar 2009)

Quéx schrieb:


> was denn dran hängen?



na den dxdiag.txt


----------



## Quéx (23. Januar 2009)

das steht nirgents ausführen sorry


----------



## teroa (23. Januar 2009)

??? du hast aber windows oder??


----------



## Quéx (23. Januar 2009)

ok habs ich schreib da denn einfach dxdiag.txt rein?!


----------



## teroa (23. Januar 2009)

nei da schreibste nur dxdiag rein


----------



## Ebracosmo (23. Januar 2009)

Hier bekommst Du Deinen Aktuellen Treiber:

http://www.zdnet.de/aktuelle_treiber_grafi...52-146113-1.htm


----------



## teroa (23. Januar 2009)

Ebracosmo schrieb:


> Hier bekommst Du Deinen Aktuellen Treiber:
> 
> http://www.zdnet.de/aktuelle_treiber_grafi...52-146113-1.htm



er muss ers mal schauen ob er agp hat oder pci-e ,da pffizelle treiber von ati kein agp mehr unterstützen und das schon seid über einem jahr.....
der letzte treiber der agp unterstütze war der 7.12....


----------



## Falathrim (23. Januar 2009)

teroa du bekommst von mir ne 1 im User verwirren. Grandiose Leistung.


@ TE:
Lad dir mal Everest Home Edition runter und schau da deine Komponenten nach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## teroa (23. Januar 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> teroa du bekommst von mir ne 1 im User verwirren. Grandiose Leistung.



wieso user verwirrung ????


----------



## Ebracosmo (23. Januar 2009)

Eine ATI Mobility Radeon™ HD 2400 gibt es nur als PCI-E


----------



## teroa (23. Januar 2009)

Ebracosmo schrieb:


> Eine ATI Mobility Radeon™ HD 2400 gibt es nur als PCI-E




jo suppi woher soll  ich denn alle karten aus dem kopf wissen für was die sind...
also das heißt er hat nen laptop ....


dann muss er nur hier schauen und sich den passenden treiber suchen da ich net weiß welche bestriebsystem er hat...
http://ati.amd.com/support/driver-de.html


----------



## Nyxon (23. Januar 2009)

http://img149.imageshack.us/img149/8004/dxdiaggu5.jpg



Da, klick mal auf den Link. (sry das der so breit ist, kommt von meinen 2 Bildschirmen ^^)




Also, du gehst auf START dann auf AUSFÜHREN dann öffnet such ein FENSTER wo du DXDIAG eingeben musst.
Dann kommt eine MELDUNG ob du dein System überpüfen lassen willst, das BESTÄTIGST du.
Dann klickst du oben auf ANZEIGE. Hier auf dem Link zu sehen:

http://img167.imageshack.us/img167/6215/dxdiag2cr4.jpg

Danach guckst du bei CHIPTYP ob dort was von AGP oder PCI-E(xpress) steht.



Ich hoffe ich konnte helfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        









Ja,flamed ruhig meine Grafikkarte^^

P.S
BLACK DAHLIA MURDER 4EVOR0r0r0r0r0r^^


----------



## LoLTroll (23. Januar 2009)

Ebracosmo schrieb:


> Eine ATI Mobility Radeon&#8482; HD 2400 gibt es nur als PCI-E



komisch, laut ATI gibts auch ne Desktop Version 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wie kommst du dann auf die Laptopversion?

http://ati.amd.com/de/products/radeonhd2400/index.html


----------



## Ebracosmo (23. Januar 2009)

Nein es muss nicht heißen das er auch nen Laptop hat, da Ati auch die gleichen Karten mit PCI-E für Desktop pc endwicket hat.

Aber anstatt wie schon angesprochen mit der " verwirrung " hätte es gereicht bei Google kurz nachzuschlagen^^


----------



## teroa (23. Januar 2009)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> komisch, laut ATI gibts auch ne Desktop Version
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




mhmh also doch fuuuu,wird glaube zeit das der TE langsaamm sein system postet da mit wir weiterkommen^^...


----------



## von6 (23. Januar 2009)

leute danke


----------

